# IIS7 (verzeichnise durchsuchen - browsern)



## Briefkasten (12. März 2007)

Hallo,

wenn kein Standarddokument in einem Verzeichnis vorhanden ist (index.php, default.aspx...) wird im IIS6 normaler weise das Verzeichnis angezeigt. Je nach dem wie die optionen gesetzt sind. Im IIS7 bekommt man allerdings die Fehlermeldung HTTP-Fehler 403.14 - Forbidden.
Im IIS6 konnte man leicht einstellen welche Verzeichnise der Webbesucher durchsuchen darf und welche nicht, in dem man die Eigenschaften vom Verzeichnis aufrief und dann alles genau einstellen konnte.

Im IIS7 finde ich aber eine solche Option nicht mehr. Weiß jemand wo ich einstellen kann ob das Verzeichnis vom Internetbesucher durchsucht werden darf oder nicht?

[Edit]
Bin unter der option Verzeichnis durchsuchen fündig geworden. Die Option war vorher aus irgendwelchen gründen deaktiviert. Leider kann man  jetzt überall "rein schauen". Wie kann ich nur gewisse Ordner zum durchsuchen freigeben?

mfg


----------

